# [Wet Thumb Forum]-75G Planted discus tank



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi guys,

Just an update on my 75G planted discus tank. It's been going well for the past 5 months...Had some trouble with algae the past months, but I reduced my lighting and now have only 4 lamps over my tank. I also used Tom Barr's Estimative Index to great effect. Algae has virtually disappeared from my tank...

Excuse the poor quality of the pictures, these were taken with my MiniDV which isn't really suited for high quality pics...

Positive/Negative comments are welcome...







Thanks!

Front Shot
 

Right side close up
 

Diagonal view
 

Discus eating
 

Close up of red melon discus looking for more bloodworms
 

Full tank shot
 

Some more shots
 

Left side
 

Continued...


----------



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

Part 2

More fishies
 

Angels closeup
 

Albino cories on vacation...








 

Feeding time!
 

Last...
 

Thanks for viewing...


----------



## imported_russell (Sep 14, 2004)

that is an awesome and i'm sure really entertaining tank. how long have you kept the discus and angels in there together? i read that you can't keep them together or the discus will get worms from the angels. well, that is probably another myth of aquariums i guess. your fish look very healthy as do your plants. 

great tank!


----------



## imported_BSS (Apr 14, 2004)

Can't think of anything non-positive to say







. Sweet lookin' tank!


----------



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

Thanks for the nice comments guys...
The angels and discus have been together for about 3 months now....Well, I did quarantine the angels first before putting them in with my discus. The discus and angelfish incompatiblity, I think that's another myth. The only reason that I wouldn't put them together is that the angels are real pigs but then so are my discus... The discus really go through their bloodworms and the angels just sit and watch and wait for the leftovers... =)


----------



## imported_shalu (Feb 13, 2004)

Looks nice. I also have an angel with discus.


----------



## sarahbobarah (Sep 5, 2005)

I've heard that myth about angels and discus too, and it's totally bogus. Basically, as long as you get either fish from a reliable source, you're pretty much guaranteed no parasites. However, feeding them live worms - that's usually where the problems come from. But again, as long as you get the worms from a good source, I'd say - nothing to worry about.

Both fish come from basically the same biotope, and have the same body types. The factor involved in who's getting how much food would then become due to the individual temperment of the fish.

Pinoy, to truly quarantine angels or discus, I would recommend doing it for at least 6 months. Yeah! I know! 6 months?!?!?!

The breeder I get my discus from told me that once a fish is infected with the parasite, it sometimes takes at least 6 months to show any symptoms (which is why I only get discuss and angels from specific breeders)

Those are pretty awesome photos. I love the contrasts in color between the fish and the plants. Your angels look like convicted felons








Oh, and I was born in Manila


----------



## Deeskas (May 26, 2005)

Sorry for anyone who read this. Im new to this forum. Please let me speak with pinoyDiscus in our language and I promise this is my last reply in our language. Its gonna be in pure English next time. Thank you for understanding.Pare. Hanga ako sa Setup mo. Akala ko ako lang ang pinoy na mahilig sa Discus. Baka pwede mong sagutin ang mga tanong ko. Ilang taon kana? Gusto ko kasing malaman kung ilan taon ang mahilig sa Discus na pinoy. 30 na kase ako. Taga saan ka sa Pinas, kase nasa Canada ako. pero gusto ko ring mag-alaga nyan sa Pinas pero hindi ko alam kung saan ako makakabile ng Discus at iba pang mga Tropical Fish. Aksidente lang na nakita ko itong picture mo at agad akong nag-sign up para lang sa mga tanong ko sayo. Ganda talaga ng setup mo lalo na planted kase meron akong tatlong Discus sa 33 Gallon pero walang substrate at halaman, in short walang setup. kaya lalo akong bimilib sayo kase siguradong hindi ka lang magaling sa setup kundi marami ka pang alam sa Fish Keeping dahil Discus yang alaga mo, Mahirap alagaan kase. Salamat in Advance.


----------



## PinoyDiscus (Dec 13, 2004)

Hi guys,

Just wanted to share some more pics of my discus... Been practicing with my new Canon digicam too so please excuse the poor picture quality:

Red Melon & Golden Sunrise
 

More Red Melon & Golden Sunrise
 

Here they are in my 75G planted tank
 

You can see the stitching that I tried to do with my third pic (panoramic). I couldn't fit the entire tank in one shot and still get all the details so I tried the panoramic function of my camera, as you can see I still couldn't make it work very well, hehe...







This is basically a shot of the left and right sides of my tank that I tried to stitch together..


----------



## phishluvr (May 29, 2005)

You're the proud papa!









It's a very nice tank. I love the discus and the plants are very healthy. Could you please share your setup specs including maintenace rituals? thanks, in advance!


----------

